# 25hp Evinrude for a Tracker 1436?



## Hooky1420 (Jun 15, 2010)

My Tracker 1436 is rated for a 15hp outboard. I have a buddy of mine willing to sell me a great running Evinrude 25hp outboard off of his boat for $200. He's getting rid of everything because he's losing his house to foreclosure and he has to dump the luxury items. The outboard is in excellent condition. My question is, will a Tracker 1436 handle a 25 hp engine (it won't be too heavy and pull the stern into the water right?). Also, because it is rated over the hp rating, would it be dangerously fast? I live in florida, and there ARE rules against having overpowered engines on a boat shorter than 20 feet, but i accept the risk of getting a violation. Usually when water patrol boards your boat they are more concerned about bag limits, safety jackets, and alcohol being drank by the operator. They would really have to be really stretching it to give me a violation for the engine. Plus, I mean, $200? Thats a steal right?


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 15, 2010)

Not trying to be a lawbreaker here. Let me rephrase my question. Has anyone put a outboard on their boat rated higher than on the manufacturer's plate, and if so, how did it work for you?


----------



## WTL (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a 14' with a wider beam than you, and a v hull, with a 28. I could probably go a little higher if it fell into my hands, but the 28 works great. 

For 200$ thats a steal. 

Actually on second thought, its a terrible, dangerous idea. Better let me buy that outboard....


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 16, 2010)

For 17 years I had a 1988 Evinrude 30-hp motor on a Grumman 1542, which is rated for 25-hp. The deal I got on it was just too good to pass up so I took the chance of getting stopped and mounted it on the transom. In the 17 years I had the boat and motor, I was creeled on a number of occasions and checked for life jackets, registration, and the other usual things but was never asked about the rating on the boat. But there again, I never gave anyone any reason to ask about the rating by operating the boat recklessly. It's very, very seldom I go anywhere at any speed much above half throttle (I enjoy the boat ride about as much as fishing so why not make it last longer?), so it wouldn't make much difference at that speed whether it was a 25-hp or a 30.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 16, 2010)

You'll be fine with that motor on your boat.
Up here in Mich at our local tackle shop they had the county sheriff marine patrol do safety inspections on your boat free of charge.On my boat,which I have done alot of mods to the hull & transom they said I was exempt from HP rating because my boat was no longer factory so I could be the judge what HP is satisfactory for my boat.(I had my 20 HP Merc on my 1240 V)
They also said when they pull somebody over they are usually looking for the other thing mentioned above, not how many HP is on your boat unless you are being careless.


----------



## Brine (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like you could do a swap or sell on the 25 and get a good 15 out of the deal if you don't want to exceed the hp limit.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I was mostly concerned that the size and weight of the motor would have my bow sticking straight up in the air. With my decking, trolling motor, and battery up front (as well as storage for my gear) I think it will be fine. I too like the ride out to the fishing spots and will probably never use it at full throttle but who knows... may open her up a couple times here and there.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a Mariner 25 HP on my 1436. When I rebuilt the transom I added a oak 1"x6" to handle the extra weight and power and have the motor mounted on a mini-jacker. I move the fuel tank up front to help balance out the boat. WOT is a blast!!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 16, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I have a Mariner 25 HP on my 1436. When I rebuilt the transom I added a oak 1"x6" to handle the extra weight and power and have the motor mounted on a mini-jacker. I move the fuel tank up front to help balance out the boat. WOT is a blast!!




My boat is brand new. If I'm putting a 25hp engine on there should I still have to reinforce the transom in some way? Any thoughts?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 16, 2010)

Post a pic of your boat.
I would think with a brand new boat you'll be OK.


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jun 16, 2010)

You will have a blast! Don't lie to yourself...you'll have that Rude on WOT most of the time after you feel the rush. I upgraded my 1445 jon from a Rude 15hp with only a front deck to a Rude 25hp and built a rear deck. Before then, my boat's stance was level (naked eye observation), now with the weight of the rear deck and heavier OB, the aft sits lower in the water, but nothing to be alarmed about. If I were you, I'd beef up your transom, but more importantly, get a transom saver if you don't already have one. If you don't like the OB, you can always sell it for more than $200. But whatever you do, don't pass it up.


----------



## flintcreek (Jun 16, 2010)

I would pick up the motor because it sounds like a good deal and be on the look out for a bigger boat...what does your buddy want for his boat?

Flintcreek


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 16, 2010)

flintcreek said:


> I would pick up the motor because it sounds like a good deal and be on the look out for a bigger boat...what does your buddy want for his boat?
> 
> Flintcreek




He already sold the boat. It was a Grizzly 1648. The guy who bought it already had a new Mercury OB, so he didn't want the engine (My buddy was trying to get more out of the engine when sold as a package). He sold the boat and now just has the outboard sitting there. $200 is the "friend rate". He obviously was asking more for it before I inquired. I would love to have a bigger boat, but this is my first tin, and I just bought it new from the local Tracker dealer. Was just going to putz around with a trolling motor, but once I had the boat and got hooked up with this website, I instantly wanted to do a modification and get an outboard... and fast!


----------



## hwew (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it is way to much Hp for the Tracker 1436. Not only that, I feel it would be dangerous.
Personaly I would sell the 25 Hp and get a 2 stroke 15 hp engine.

I have a Alumacraft Crappie Jon Jr. (1436) that weighes almost 300 Lbs and the thing almost flies with a Yamaha 15 Hp. 2 stroke with a 9-1/4" dia and 11" pitch prop. I clocked it with my GPS at 28 MPH with myself in it. And with my wife, daughter and I at 23 MPH. To me I would not want to go any faster in a 1436 size Jon boat. Another good thing is the motor only weighes 79 Lbs.

Henry


----------



## monarch1652 (Jun 20, 2010)

different strokes for different folks i guess. i'de go for the 25hp man. your not going to break any speed records. i have a 1652 monarch flat bottom with a 50hp on mine and it does around 50mph which in my opinion is way to fast for an unexperienced boater. mind though that i went from 5/8 plywood transom to a full 1 1/2" of sandwhiched 3/4" pressure treated plywood and have reinforced it with gussets. it actually is more stable like i have it then with my old tired merc 350 on it. i could watch it flex when it would swat a wave. good luck with the motor.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 20, 2010)

With a 15hp on that boat your only going to see around 25mph at the most.Mod it & add some weight you'll probably only see a little better than 20mph.Put a good transom on it & you'll have no problem with that 25hp.


----------



## WTL (Jun 20, 2010)

You do want to keep in mind when you put it on there, you don't want things flexing - doing the transom right is good advice. 

If you really want to see an overpowered boat, there are videos of 40s on 12 footers on youtube. Thats a whole nother level of crazyness that I wouldnt do, but I guess those people are still alive.


----------



## monarch1652 (Jun 20, 2010)

<----- living proof right here lol. mine did anywhere from 48.6-51.9 on a gps on a choppy day and i didnt see that transom budge. the stock one that was supposed to hold 25hp flexed with a 9.9 on it. there is a guy up the river from me that runs commercial fishing and his boat has a 150 tiller on it. now thats gettin a little bit crazy. i think with the 25hp and a heavy enough transom you will do just fine and have a ball.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys... In the end I didn't get the 'Rude. I couldn't in good conscience take that steal off of my buddy. He's pretty hard up for cash right now. I passed, and he ended up getting $850 for it. I'll probably kick myself later, but after reading everyone's posts, I figured that it may be too much HP for my 1436. Besides, like someone mentioned, half of the fun of owning a boat is getting out to the fishing spot and taking your time. I'm sure another deal will come along that will be a good fit for "Playin' Hooky" (the name of my boat)...


----------



## hwew (Jun 22, 2010)

If you are set on a 2-stroke I know where some new in box 2009 15hp Yamaha's are.
They are around $2,200.

Henry


----------



## hwew (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi boater1234,

Just PM me how I can contact you and I will get back to you as soon as I can. I am very busy this time of the year but I will get back to you. These 15hp Yamaha 2-stroke engines are going fast and I would give it around a couple weeks before it will be almost imposible to find a new one. Right now I know of around 6 new ones in in the box on the east coast. The place where I bought mine took a $500.00 depost and held it for me. I went and picked it up 2 weeks later. They do ship and shipping is not that much to ship where you live.

Henry


----------

